# G5/Quest Torch reviews??



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

Probably going to buy the ol'e wife piece one of these. Saw one today and thought it would be a perfect first bow. She's a lefty and not so strong. Found the specs and they seem perfect for her. Anyone have one or have shot one before. I know the first place i should ask would be the women of AT.


----------



## Rljacker (Aug 5, 2012)

I have shot one and it was one of the best bows I've shot. Very smooth draw. Have her try it out, I'm sure she'd love it!


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a Quest Torch in Pink Realtree on its way to me, as a belated birthday present to myself. I can post details here when I finally get it!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

RackAssasin said:


> Probably going to buy the ol'e wife piece one of these. Saw one today and thought it would be a perfect first bow. She's a lefty and not so strong. Found the specs and they seem perfect for her. Anyone have one or have shot one before. I know the first place i should ask would be the women of AT.


Hahah, She know u call her that?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I shoot a qs33. Awesome bows there customer service is off the chain. They are the nicest people I've ever talked to. No questions asked when I call them. They even replaced the factory strings that a proshop screwed up. No questions asked. I will always own a quest just for the fact that they make one awesome bow and there customer service.


----------

